# Amen Corner



## BRobbins629 (Jul 9, 2006)

For my golfing buddy.  Kingwood, epoxy, and photo paper


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 9, 2006)

Now that is novel!  Wonder if you could get a booth at Augusta.  (I wouldn't think that a booth would be very expensive there, would you? [][]

Very nice execution of a good idea.


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 9, 2006)

Is that a photo around the top?!?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes - it's a photo.  I reduced it to about 1" tall and printed on photo paper, cut down the center of the blank to about .4" diameter, glued the picture around the pen with CA, cast epoxy around the whole thing then turned it down to finished dimensions. I just started doing this and people love them.  Have done in it both plastic and wood.


> _Originally posted by Penmonky_
> <br />Is that a photo around the top?!?


----------



## BUGSY (Jul 9, 2006)

you might just have come across a big marketing item...can you imagine how many women would like to have their kids or husbands or whatever on one of these................[?][?][?]    bugsy


----------



## bonefish (Jul 9, 2006)

BRobbins:

That is a beautiful pen, and a super idea. 

You said you cast epoxy around the pen.

Would you explain how you do that?

Bonefish


----------



## arjudy (Jul 9, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 9, 2006)

Step 1: Cut down blank


<br />
Step 2: Glue in picture


<br />
Step 3: Put in mold, pour in any clear resin to cover and wait for a few days for it to get hard.  I use epoxy because I don't care for the odor of PR but either will work.


<br />
Step 4: Cut out blank and turn pen


> _Originally posted by bonefish_
> <br />BRobbins:
> 
> That is a beautiful pen, and a super idea.
> ...


----------



## Ron Mc (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL...You have no idea what you have just done! Think weddings, graduations, darn right anything! You've done good so run with it![] Oh man does this give me an idea for a new cross blank!


----------



## gerryr (Jul 9, 2006)

Very unique and a great idea.


----------



## DFM (Jul 9, 2006)

Did you take those pictures yourself?


----------



## melogic (Jul 9, 2006)

Awesome Bruce! [] I think you should see if Jeff would put a tutorial for this in our library for future use. [] Thanks for sharing this. My wife is drooling over this idea already. [][]
Did you use a parafin wax or something to cover the holes for the tubes?


----------



## JimGo (Jul 9, 2006)

Way to go Bruce!  VERY nifty idea!  I might just have to borrow this... []


----------



## thewishman (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, Bruce. Great idea!


----------



## johncrane (Jul 9, 2006)

well done mate.


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice looking pen!


----------



## Ligget (Jul 10, 2006)

Great looking pen, I think you may have started something!![]


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 10, 2006)

Great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 10, 2006)

Unfortunately no, but would like to go someday.


> _Originally posted by DFM_
> <br />Did you take those pictures yourself?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 10, 2006)

No parafin, but will probably use something like that in the future or with another pen style.  With this size tube, they fit snugly in the mold and I put a clamp around the outside to tighten them up against the side wall.  I only get a little epoxy in one of them which I was able to mill out.  Think I will try corks next time but I didn't have any handy. 


> _Originally posted by melogic_
> <br />Awesome Bruce! [] I think you should see if Jeff would put a tutorial for this in our library for future use. [] Thanks for sharing this. My wife is drooling over this idea already. [][]
> Did you use a parafin wax or something to cover the holes for the tubes?


----------



## pete00 (Jul 14, 2006)

a bit late but thanks for sharing, nifty idea...........


----------



## bonefish (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for showing how you do the casting.

What I am primarily interested in is the type of epoxy you use, and where you get it. I have never tried casting anything, besides lead bullets, and I don't know the difference between PR and epoxy.

Epoxy glue is the only type of epoxy I am familiar with, and I am sure you didn't use that.

Maybe someone can enlighten me.

Thanks,

Bonefish


----------



## challagan (Jul 14, 2006)

Very cool and nice job! 

Corey


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 14, 2006)

For this, I used System 3 mirror coat epoxy bar top finish from my local Woodcraft store.  It's a little pricey and I think there are some less expensive ones out there from www.artstuf.com or you could do a search on the internet for clear epoxies.  Polyester casting resin would also work and is usually available at craft stores.  It's a lot cheaper but does have an odor that I don't care for.  Also be sure to read all the posts on casting with a pressure pot if you do decide to cast.  It virtually removes any issue with bubbles or voids in the castings.





> _Originally posted by bonefish_
> <br />Thanks for showing how you do the casting.
> 
> What I am primarily interested in is the type of epoxy you use, and where you get it. I have never tried casting anything, besides lead bullets, and I don't know the difference between PR and epoxy.
> ...


----------



## Radman (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUGSY_
> <br />you might just have come across a big marketing item...can you imagine how many women would like to have their kids or husbands or whatever on one of these................[?][?][?]    bugsy



No lie!  Great concept and design.  You're on your way!


----------



## blacksmith2461 (Jul 15, 2006)

what a good idea well done


----------

